# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Andy kills -------?

## tammyy2j

Source Soaplife

Ok so the rumour or hinted rumour was that Andy would kill his other adoptive dad Jack Sudgen. I don't know if this is to be believed since soaplife always shows storylines or taglines that never happen. 

I don't like Andy or Jack's characters and couldn't care less about them but after he killed Sarah and now Jack its a bit far fetched but i guess it is soap after all.

----------


## tammyy2j

Emmerdale veteran Clive Hornby is NOT quitting the soap, I can confirm. 

Despite various rumours over the past few weeks, one tabloid finally caught onto the grapevine today and ran a piece claiming that Jack Sugden is being written out of the Yorkshire soap. 

However, a spokesperson for the show confirmed: "There is an explosive episode planned for the 35th anniversary in October which involves a fire ripping through the village, but we are not killing Jack Sugden off."

So there we have it. That's one character down from the list of possible characters who could meet a fiery end during the 35th celebrations.

The 35th anniversary episode will transmit on Tuesday, October 16 in what is presumed to be an hour special.

----------

